# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  PCOS and hair loss

## sleeepless

Hello There,

I was diagnosed with PCOS years ago but didn't receive any treatment. My doctor said the most simple way to fix it is to exercise and diet which I have been doing. Besides other effects of PCOS I have been losing alot of hair on the front of my head. It's just extremely depressing. I don't even feel like I can have a social life anymore.

Does anyone know of any treatments for hairloss that is due to PCOS? 

thanks

----------


## listaylor003

I am also interested to know other's experience about PCOS. My elder sister is having the same problem and she is a bit depressed for this. I can not find any reputed doctor in my locality and I am looking to consult a online doctor.

^Have you got any answer to your question?
Thanks

----------


## BaldingGirl

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 30 years ago.  They knew even less about it then the very little they seem to know now.

I just followed a couple of links someone else posted on a different thread.  Made me sort of mad as they suggested obesity causes PCOS.  NOT!!!  I was thin back when I was first diagnosed.  I'm sure not anymore.  There's a linkage, but obesity is not the cause.

For hair loss, I've tried spironolactone and monoxidil.  Monoxidil was awesome, my hair started growing in thicker and shinier, with new strands all over.  Then I started to itch.  Bad.  It's hard for me to believe when it's not happening, but I'd rather be bald than have that horrible itch!  I've tried it a couple of other times since, the itch comes back immediately and I just want to gouge my scalp off.  My Dr told me that the carrier is a common alergin, but since there's a commercial product now, you can't get the active ingredient any other way.

Spironolactone helped.  I did regrow hair.  Not to the extent I would have liked, my scalp was still too obvious, but my hairline did come forward a bit.  Unfortunately, I just can't make myself see the dermatologist every 3 months and he won't give me a longer prescription.  I know that sounds petty, but I travel a lot and it gets tough to schedule when you only get 2 weeks notice on travel.

The other thing that helped was Yazmin.  I actually used a generic version, but can't think of the name at the moment.  The midwife I see instead of a gynocologist says Yaz makes spironolactone in your system.

Do be very careful about birth control.  If they put you on the wrong type, it will make the whole situation worse.  Talk to your Dr about PCOS if he can't talk about specific hormone issues and how a given birth control impacts them, find another Dr.

Sadly, finding a Dr that will treat PCOS as anything other than a fertility problem is still tough.  They just don't take it seriously.  Shop around for a gyno that won't blow you off and talk to a dermatologist about it, they tend to be more helpful.

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

Follow the tips given by your doctor and apart from daily exercise and diet, you also use precaution and tips to stop hair from falling. Well I don't know waht you are taking in your regualar diet and what are the exercises you do, I think every treatment for hair loss is common unless you find the main reason for hair loss.

----------


## Aphrodite

PCOS is commonly treated with Spironolactone, a potassium sparing diuretic that also has anti-androgen characteristics and can be effective in treating hair loss. Some birth control pills like Yaz and Yasmin contain an ingredient called drospirenone, which is very similar in its chemical structure to spironolactone. The drug has similar effects on halting hair loss in women suffering from PCOS. Topical minoxidil in 2% applied twice daily or 5% applied once daily is also FDA approved for treating hair loss in women. 

* _Aphrodite also posts as rapunzel and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant - 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011. The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. 
_

----------


## baldozer

Does PCOS also cause obesity? Just curious.

----------


## Aphrodite

PCOS and obesity have a close correlation. Approximately 40-80% of women with PCOS are overweight or obese. This syndrome has metabolic characteristics such as insulin resistance, impaired glucose tolerance, type 2 diabetes mellitus, and adverse cardiovascular risk profiles, making women with PCOS more inclined to weight gain. However, enviromental factors have also shown to contribute to obesity in women with PCOS. This included a high caloric intake as well as decreased levels of exercise. Similar or interrelated genes between the two conditions may predispose women with PCOS to obesity. A weight reduction of just 5% has shown to have positive effects on PCOS sufferers.

_Aphrodite also posts as rapunzel and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant - 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011. The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. 
_

----------


## mariechin1234

Hormone therapy such as taking Methylprogesterone and Estrogen can help manage hair loss. PCOS is curable but you need to take certain drug maintenance as well.

----------


## mariechin1234

Can you ask your doctor to prescribe medications for PCOS?  I'm not sure if diet and exercise alone are enough.

----------


## Luca

PCOS and hair loss is difficult combination to deal with. The medical term for PCOS hairloss is androgenic alopecia.  The hair loss occurs because of excess circulating levels of testosterone, which is also associated with some of the other symptoms of PCOS. Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) is a derivative of the male hormone testosterone (an androgen) is the enemy of hair follicles on your head. Have you been to dermatologist for this issue or even your GP? Topical Minoxidil would be one of the first treatments to try in most cases. But you make sure; the exact cause for your hair loss is PCOS and not any other condition. The American hair loss association (AHLA) recommends the use of low androgen index birth control pills in conjunction with anti-androgen, such as spironolactone, to treat hair loss. High androgen index birth control pills can contribute to hair loss.

----------


## ChloeMica

I guess maybe the doctor can help. So I was wondering whether the peptides can be a little helpful?

----------

